# Filing taxes and OHIP - Currently in Mexico



## Lutka (May 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

I have been in Mexico since Sept 2007.

I have my FM3 since November.

Its tax season in Ontario, and I dont know what to do. I still have many ties to Canada including, bank account, drivers licence, etc. So I am technically not a non resident.

How should I file my taxes?? 

Question 2: Do I still have OHIP coverage?? Have I lost it?? Can I get it again??

Where should I go to get additional private health insurance as Plan B, in the event I need it???

Please provide any comments... I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

You have to be in Ontario 153 days in any 12 month period to maintain OHIP.You can file taxes online.Not suggesting you cheat but if you have an Ontario mailing address..how would OHIP know that you were not in Ontario?


----------



## Lutka (May 5, 2009)

*Still confused...*

Yes, I do have an Ontario Mailing address. But I spend only 30 days in any 12 month period in Ontario. Wouldnt they know that??

Plus, if I file my taxes this week with H&R Block, and I tell them I am working in Mexico... the govt will obviously notify OHIP as well to confirm this. No??

Sorry, maybe I am a little dense.. But I just dont know what is the best way to handle this.





Mr.Chips said:


> You have to be in Ontario 153 days in any 12 month period to maintain OHIP.You can file taxes online.Not suggesting you cheat but if you have an Ontario mailing address..how would OHIP know that you were not in Ontario?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As I understand it from Canadian friends, you have probably already lost your Canadian health benefits and will have to re-establish them, whenever you return to Canada, by staying there the requisite number of months. Your tax advisor can give you the appropriate rules, advice and guidance. We're not qualified to do so.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

Well...maybe a little dense...I would not necessarily think that revenue Canada(federal) is going to advise OHIP(provincial) that you earned an income outside of Canada.I think they would be more interested in extracting any tax dollars that they can from you.


----------



## DonnaMack (May 6, 2009)

Lutka said:


> Question 2: Do I still have OHIP coverage?? Have I lost it?? Can I get it again??


If you have been paying your OHIP, or if they have not cancelled you, the next time you are in Ontario visit a doctor to establish that you are still in Ontario.

Then go to the OHIP website and read the instructions on how to get OHIP coverage for 2 years out of province coverage.

Go to this website and scroll half way down to the part:

*How long will OHIP provide me with continuous eligibility during an extended absence?
*

health.gov.on.ca/english/public/pub/ohip/travel.html

It won't let me insert a URL so put a www in front of that.

Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care - Public Information - Ontario Health Insurance Plan - Travelling Outside Canada


This is a one time thing and you must apply for it.


----------

